# Sore/ulcer on Dwarf Gourami



## Aoffke (Jan 23, 2008)

I think our Dwarf Gourami managed to cut himself on the single rock in the tank, and the cut on his nose has slowly worsened. We transferred him to a hospital tank about 3 weeks ago. The first week, I treated him with erythromycin and minocycline.

He showed some improvement but then his sore seemed to get worse. The last two weeks, I've been treating him with melaleuca (Melafix). He seemed somewhat better the first week, but lately has been looking worse.

Here are some pics of him from this evening:


































Any ideas?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

That is a bacterial infection. Sit tight, I'll need to find an appropriate med that is safe. Gouramis are sensitive to a lot of the common meds for that sort of thing. I'll be back when I find you a treatment that is safe and will work.
Mean time, run some carbon in that filter and pull out any meds left in there. A 25% water change also. When I find something for you, it's not going to be able to mix with the melafix safely. 

What is the temp in that tank?


----------



## Aoffke (Jan 23, 2008)

Well I've been doing 90% water changes every day or every other day, because this hospital tank isn't cycled.

Temp is about 80.5 deg F.


----------



## Aoffke (Jan 23, 2008)

I think the DNS for one of my domains broke, so if you can't see the pictures, here they are on another host:


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I only have a sec, am on my way out for the night. The meds you need are Binox and Kanamycin. Use both medications at the same time and dose according to the directions on each of them. There used to be 1 medication that was effective on Gouramis, but they don't make it anymore. I had to find the equivelant in something available... and that's the best I could find. The only difference will be that there will be some salt with the Binox, but that is ok, and should help if it does anything.
Let me know if you need more help, I'll check in tomorrow.


----------



## Aoffke (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks! I truly appreciate it.

I'll have to check some local fish stores for those, as I don't recall seeing those particular meds at the local chain stores (such as Petsmart).


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Aoffke said:


> Thanks! I truly appreciate it.
> 
> I'll have to check some local fish stores for those, as I don't recall seeing those particular meds at the local chain stores (such as Petsmart).


Try online shopping or post ads on forums if your local stores do not carry them.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

If you are like me and don't like using meds, and would rather use natural herbal formulas, try using PimaFix and Mela Fix in combination. As with any meds, remove any carbon filtration prior and during dosing.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

PimaFix and Melafix, even if used together aren't going to be strong enough to handle this problem. Both of those medications will treat a fungal problem, but not the bacterial. This is probably why it appeared to get a bit better then took a turn for the worse using the Melafix. The Melafix probably took a hold of the fungal problem, but without curing the bacterial, the fungus will just come back again. The Binox/Kanamycin combination should kick both together.


----------



## Aoffke (Jan 23, 2008)

We found Kanamycin but were unable to find Binox locally.

I started him on the Kanamycin, as his sore is looking really deep now. I'll order the Binox online and hope it gets here in time.


----------



## Aoffke (Jan 23, 2008)

Still treating with the Kanamyin, but I haven't noticed any improvement. The Binox is in the mail, should be here soon.

But the 'white' part of his sore seems to be standing out more; It almost looks furry like cotton. Is this a separate infection, like fungus? Or is it just the dead tissue sloughing off?

Anything else I can do for this little guy? The last few weeks he has been acting normal but the past few days he's been less active and isn't eating very much.


----------



## Aoffke (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, he died this afternoon. Checked on him about an hour ago and he was still swimming around, but he was breathing really fast and his scales seemed slightly raised.

But I just found him stuck to the filter intake, looking all dropsied.


----------



## Leah00 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sorry.  I'm also fighting to save a sick fish right now so I know how rough that is.


----------



## Aoffke (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I let his carcass sit in the hospital tank overnight because I didn't want to deal with it. This morning I checked on it, and his body was covered in that same white fluffy stuff that was on his nose before he died. 

So I'm thinking he died of a fungal infection?


----------

